# Holt engine finished



## seadragonfoundry (Jan 30, 2014)

There are still a few loose ends to tidy up but essentially ,the engine is finished.This has been an interesting engine to build and I have learnt a lot.
My thanks go to Coles Power Models for the castings and plans and also to George Britnell. George has posted details of his engine build on various forums and helped me personally with an alternative carburettor design when I finally realised the design shown in the plans does not/cannot work. The fact that he is willing to share his hard won knowledge without reward is highly commendable. Thanks George.
[ame]http://youtu.be/yy2CYju_sdE[/ame]


----------



## gbritnell (Jan 30, 2014)

Graeme,
You're more than welcome. The engine turned out great. I'll bet you were thrilled when you finally got it running. I've seen a few of these engines and they all have the same sound. I like your fuel tank with the window. It sure makes it easy to see when the fuel is low. 
George D Britnell


----------



## purpleknif (Jan 31, 2014)

Beautiful job !


----------



## vcutajar (Jan 31, 2014)

Nice one

Vince


----------



## pkastagehand (Jan 31, 2014)

Nice job!  Now where's the rest of the Holt tractor?


----------



## dnalot (Jan 31, 2014)

Great job. The holt is my favorite inline 4 and will probably be my first IC build. Congradulations.

Mark T


----------



## barnesrickw (Feb 1, 2014)

I wish I could build such things.  Beautiful, and it sound amazing. 


Sent from my iPad using Model Engines


----------



## danthompson58 (Feb 1, 2014)

Very nice job.  I like how the engine sounds and have been thinking of making this, my next build.  Thanks for posting.


----------



## Capt,n John (Mar 6, 2014)

Wow, you done a top notch job on your Holt.  Seeing your engine running, makes me feel like getting mine going. It is about 75% done. Best Regards

John


----------

